# [OT] segnalazione link recensione gentoo

## Benve

http://www.programmazione.it/index.php?entity=enews&idNews=6662&idArea=1

che rimanda quì: http://www.linuxworld.com/2003/0516.petreley.html

Secondo voi non è inquietante tutta questa publicità della Microsoft sei siti sul software libero?

----------

## bsolar

Perchè OT? Non vorrei avervi terrorizzato... questa notizia è decisamente correlata con Gentoo, quindi è decisamente appropriata per questo forum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

ok sono stato cauto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ok sono stato cauto  

 

Non temere.  :Laughing: 

CMQ non mi piace il titolo: "Recensito Gentoo Linux, l'anti-Debian". Gentoo non è anti-nulla almeno a mio parere, non vedo perché debba esserci così tanto attrito tra le due distro.

----------

## Benve

I titoli sono fatti per attirare l'attenzione, cmq c'è in effetti un po' di attrito tra le due

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ non mi piace il titolo: "Recensito Gentoo Linux, l'anti-Debian". Gentoo non è anti-nulla almeno a mio parere, non vedo perché debba esserci così tanto attrito tra le due distro.

 

Nemmeno io amo questa specie di attrito ( anche se secondo me è più "parlato" che reale ), però conosco diversa gente che da debianista affezionata è passata ad esplorare gentoo, rimanendone incantata ( ebbene si, io sono tra questi  :Very Happy:  ).

Probabilmente è la solita, vecchia e noiosa mania di fare guerre di religione contro chiunque non la pensi esattamente come noi. E la differenza tra le varie distro ben si presta a tale "scontro": slackware prima, gentoo poi  :Smile: 

Insomma, nulla di nuovo. L'importante è che sia GNU/Linux  :Razz: 

( tra l'altro nessuno vieta di usare più distro, io a seconda del contesto scelgo se sia meglio gentoo, debian, openbsd o che altro; solo che non tutti sembrano capirlo... o accettarlo... )

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ( tra l'altro nessuno vieta di usare più distro, io a seconda del contesto scelgo se sia meglio gentoo, debian, openbsd o che altro; solo che non tutti sembrano capirlo... o accettarlo... )

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo a metà   :Wink: 

Personalmente prima di Gentoo ho provato la Suse e la RedHat. Quest'ultima in particolare mi ha fatto girare i cosidetti... Installo (tra l'altro via rete), rispondo ad una o due domandine del cavolo e opp.. mi ritrovo con un sistema linux funzionante e mi dico: figo... poi inizio a guardarmi in giro e   :Shocked:  ... ho il servizio per la pcmcia attivo... strano ho un desktop e non un laptop... poi provo ad installare qualcosina che mancava e scopro la "bellezza" degli rpm: dipendenze che non corrispondono da tutte le parti. 

Poi un amico mi ha mostrato Gentoo... il resto e' storia!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Io invece sono pienamente d'accordo con ScolaBirra a

proposito di RH che ho ancora su diverse macchine.

Mai andare oltre cio' che ti danno sul CD, altrimenti sara'

guerra con le dipendenze. Potrei raccontarvi quella volta che ho 

dovuto installare la nuova versione di Gnumeric, ma e' una storia

talmente lunga di dipendenze, che non basta il tempo.   :Shocked: 

E d'accordissimo sull'inutilita' di lotte fratricide, l'importante e' GNU/Linux

il resto e' nebbia.

CIauz

morellik

----------

